# Infernals0988 Journal blood & grit.



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Started this new journal cause the last one had pics of me & my ex that i could not delete for some reason.

Diet same as last time i was on will post it later on.

dosage/compounds length:

15 weeks

Tren 375mg EW week 1-15

Test 625mg EW week 1-15.

cruise 125mg E10D 10 weeks.

First cycle repeat 15 more weeks.

Goals: Get in even better shape then last time i was on with minimal fatgain .



Body pic posted goal is to surpass it by a landslide.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Training will be different from week to week like always but higher reps are a part of the regular workouts, going for musclemass & not so much strength as i tend to have the frame of mind, that strength comes when weights get to light & i`m forced to up the weight.


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

Good luck with if infernal


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Time will tell.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> Time will tell.


What you mean ?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

DIET.

Shakes will be added between meals

Meal 1. protein porridge

0ats 100 grams

wheyGS 50grams

Frozen wild berries 100grams

Shake 1. Water

WheyGS 25 grams

Oats 60grams

Meal 2.

chicken salad.

turkey or chicken canned meat half a box 27 grams protein.

salad mix & red beans 100 grams of each.

pine apple 1 ring.

paprika 50 grams.

Shake 2-3 same as shake 1 but with a banana for PWO this is shake before & after Training.

Meal 3.

Chicken mince 200 grams.

Brown rice 60 grams.

Broccoli 50 grams.

Meal 4 same as meal 3 but with lean mince as a alternative.

Meal 5 same as meal 2.

This comes to about 3600-3800 cals & just about 380 - 400 grams of protein.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Not to fussed about exact calorie count right now its just about that & its a lean bulk of sorts.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Bonjour mais amis,entre,,,,sur la journal ,complete


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Wht does meal 2 have 50g paprika in mate?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> Started this new journal cause the last one had pics of me & my ex that i could not delete for some reason.
> 
> Diet same as last time i was on will post it later on.
> 
> ...


Nice to see these dosages buddy:thumb:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Wht does meal 2 have 50g paprika in mate?


Just a general outline gonna vary the veggies in the salads mate


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Nice one, good luck


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Nice to see these dosages buddy:thumb:


Yeah i thought i might take the more sensible approach this time around.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> Just a general outline gonna vary the veggies in the salads mate


Paprika...something may be lost in translation here:lol:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Paprika...something may be lost in translation here:lol:


Probably.......


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Will follow mate, hope the gear is good for you


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Tom90 said:


> Will follow mate, hope the gear is good for you


Thanks mate  I hope so too


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Did my first shot of bsi trentest today will be logging from Monday, lets get this insanity going! Hope to god this gear works


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

First day of my refeed first meal of the day Dont have any whey protein gotta order some soon so improvised.

I had : 100grams oats porridge sprinkled cinnamon on with a spoon of strawberry jam & 2 hardboiled eggs.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

In for this mate. All looks good. I would hate to be doing a cycle though wandering if the gear is going to work or not lol. But that's the rep of BSI at the minute unfortunately seems 50/50. Hope its good though and hope tha was just a temporary blip with BSI as they offer a good product range it seems.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

infernal0988 said:


> First day of my refeed first meal of the day Dont have any whey protein gotta order some soon so improvised.
> 
> I had : 100grams oats porridge sprinkled cinnamon on with a spoon of strawberry jam & 2 hardboiled eggs.


come on mate you need double those amounts for serious gains whack 4 more eggs in the micro!

dooooooooooooooo iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiittttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt now!!!!.........in a Arnold voice.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

mal said:


> come on mate you need double those amounts for serious gains whack 4 more eggs in the micro!
> 
> dooooooooooooooo iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiittttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt now!!!!.........in a Arnold voice.


Ah dammit you twisted my arm mate lol OK i will GET IN DA CHOOOPPPAAAAA!!!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> In for this mate. All looks good. I would hate to be doing a cycle though wandering if the gear is going to work or not lol. But that's the rep of BSI at the minute unfortunately seems 50/50. Hope its good though and hope tha was just a temporary blip with BSI as they offer a good product range it seems.


I hope so it smelled VERY chemical when i drew it out so thats always a good sign, tasted the stuff to from the drawing needle afterwords tasted like Tren lol.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

infernal0988 said:


> I hope so it smelled VERY chemical when i drew it out so thats always a good sign, tasted the stuff to from the drawing needle afterwords tasted like Tren lol.


Lol me and you both know that the smell and taste isn't really a gauge on whether it's dosed right haha. Only one way to find out though eh.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> Lol me and you both know that the smell and taste isn't really a gauge on whether it's dosed right haha. Only one way to find out though eh.


but One can dream ! :lol: Idk its sort of like a weird ritual i have with my first shot :lol:

On the plus side ? No pip what so ever i didnt even feel the needle pinch when i stuck it in my ars


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

infernal0988 said:


> but One can dream ! :lol: Idk its sort of like a weird ritual i have with my first shot :lol:


Weird is a very fitting description lol. Looking forward to journal though mate.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> Weird is a very fitting description lol. Looking forward to journal though mate.


Gonna be very nice to get back on the horse after a broken heart mate.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

meal 2 -3



meal 4- 5



Will also have good old fashion pan fried Salmon 150 grams & about 100 grams of Brown rice for dinner.


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Morning

You need some sauce on meal 2 lol made my mouth all tacky looking at it lol   just kidding ....

How's diet an training going?

New girlfriend yet,?,?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

mrssalvatore said:


> Morning
> 
> You need some sauce on meal 2 lol made my mouth all tacky looking at it lol   just kidding ....
> 
> ...


fuwk women i dont need em friends with em sure but from now on i`m a ass man  & i will start updating my training log on monday at the latest


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

infernal0988 said:


> fuwk women i dont need em friends with em sure but from now on i`m a ass man


Ewwwwwww!!! 

You want my dads number???


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

mrssalvatore said:


> Ewwwwwww!!!
> 
> You want my dads number???


depends i have a pretty picky taste when it actually comes to men


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

infernal0988 said:


> depends i have a pretty picky taste when it actually comes to men


lol okay!! Am out!!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

mrssalvatore said:


> lol okay!! Am out!!


 :lol:


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Wht does meal 2 have 50g paprika in mate?


I also wondered this, you do know what 50g of paprika actually is??



That's more than a whole one of these :lol:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Ben_Dover said:


> I also wondered this, you do know what 50g of paprika actually is??
> 
> View attachment 141497
> 
> ...


I meant this its what we call THIS in Norway:



Guess you call it peppers ?


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> I meant this its what we call THIS in Norway:
> 
> View attachment 141498
> 
> ...


Ooooh that makes more sense :thumb:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Ben_Dover said:


> Ooooh that makes more sense :thumb:


Yeah sorry my english is abit sluggish atm


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Well its wensday & no hint of any kind or indicator of gear or tren for that matter in my body . Usually i feel a hint of the tren after the first 24 hours. But who knows ?


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

I normally feel tren within a week, so if I get gear and dont feel any different after 10 days then I know something ain't right


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

cas said:


> I normally feel tren within a week, so if I get gear and dont feel any different after 10 days then I know something ain't right


Yeah gonna give it 2 weeks if not it goes in the bin.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Day seven very unsure about the gear, on one hand i feel alot more aggressive & alot more energy, on other hand I don't have any sign of night sweats or a oily back my usual signs. My second shot is later this evening.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Been 10 days this does not feel right i dont feel ANYTHING increased energy & aggressiveness i put down to the food & training , but as far as the Bsi TrenTest500 goes i think its total bunk, will give it another few days then its going in the bin.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

infernal0988 said:


> Been 10 days this does not feel right i dont feel ANYTHING increased energy & aggressiveness i put down to the food & training , but as far as the Bsi TrenTest500 goes i think its total bunk, will give it another few days then its going in the bin.


that's a bummer mate..


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

mal said:


> that's a bummer mate..


Yeah..... I will never buy BSI again & the weird things is the injection site is numb after i inject, like they put some sort of a sedative in it & i thought this cant be, so i put some on my lip from the needle & my lip went numb.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

infernal0988 said:


> Yeah..... I will never buy BSI again & the weird things is the injection site is numb after i inject, like they put some sort of a sedative in it & i thought this cant be, so i put some on my lip from the needle & my lip went numb.


change labs dude,email your supplier he might do a swap,,,,are they enth esters? give it a couple

more weeks it might kick in then.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

mal said:


> change labs dude,email your supplier he might do a swap,,,,are they enth esters? give it a couple
> 
> more weeks it might kick in then.


its all enth esters yeah but normally i feel the Tren by now i just find it odd that i dont feel ANYTHING. Will give it another week or 2 then & see. But if not then i will be contacting the supplier its a website they sell loads of BSI.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

infernal0988 said:


> its all enth esters yeah but normally i feel the Tren by now i just find it odd that i dont feel ANYTHING. Will give it another week or 2 then & see. But if not then i will be contacting the supplier its a website they sell loads of BSI.


go on eroids and leave a few comments on there gear,i find that gets a good response .. :thumb:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

mal said:


> go on eroids and leave a few comments on there gear,i find that gets a good response .. :thumb:


Will do mate.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

It's a pain in the ass, it's so hard to feel comfortable with a lab now a day's. I know it's black market but is it so hard to supply people with what they are paying for?

I may try wildcat next, I have never used it...but it has stood the test of time and is probably one if the longest sanding ugl's.

Although tbh I have been happy with orbis lately


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

cas said:


> It's a pain in the ass, it's so hard to feel comfortable with a lab now a day's. I know it's black market but is it so hard to supply people with what they are paying for?
> 
> I may try wildcat next, I have never used it...but it has stood the test of time and is probably one if the longest sanding ugl's.
> 
> Although tbh I have been happy with orbis lately


Will try wildcat or orbis too but tbh i miss prochem gear, 200 mg of pc tren ****es all over others imo


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Wildcat tren e is potent.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> Wildcat tren e is potent.


I would get myself WC or PC in a heartbeat but i lost my suppliers a good while back, i have a new one but idk always hard to trust new suppliers. I did the WC sust & Deca once I blew up like a balloon & one things for sure this bsi gear is weak sauce.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

SO this last month has gone fairly well my new goals are coming along i am adding good weight with a revamped diet & a new approach to my training. I gained a good amount of fat while off diet & training & now my stomach is getting nice & flat & i am well on my way to getting lean while i am adding muscle in the process.

I dont mind taking my time anymore & thats a good thing i like the way its all going i am no where near the shape i WAS but i`m getting there slowly. Strength has gone WAY down but its slowly returning.


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Why do you have picture of your face


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Trapps84 said:


> Why do you have picture of your face


why not ?


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> why not ?


Because this isn't Facebook?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Trapps84 said:


> Because this isn't Facebook?


who & why should you care ?


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

You remind me of macUK

Funny


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Trapps84 said:


> You remind me of macUK
> 
> Funny


Great for you  Now please dont mess up my journal


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> why not ?


I think he means it in a bodybuilding sense


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> I think he means it in a bodybuilding sense


yeah those kinda pics will come around idk i just felt like putting it up at the time.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

I have learned my lesson cycling on & off is the way to go i think have not gained this well in ages iv gone from 76 kg to 83kg in 4 weeks , i wish i could have taken a pic in the beginning to prove it but to me thats crazy sauce strength has not increased greatly, but the diet & the training sure has helped me gain weight and a much leaner weight then before.

I have no doubt about the BSI gear doing its job all though it feels a tad bit weaker then others i have tried.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

How long was you off for?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

cas said:


> How long was you off for?


Hmmmmm good question must have gone about 10 months i think.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Bugger that, I have been off nearly 4 weeks and gagging to get back on lol


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

cas said:


> Bugger that, I have been off nearly 4 weeks and gagging to get back on lol


Thing is i was on for 1&half years mate & my body needed a serious break


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

merry xmas brother,,,glad your gears are working.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

mal said:


> merry xmas brother,,,glad your gears are working.


Marry Xmas & have a really happy new year brother


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> Thing is i was on for 1&half years mate & my body needed a serious break


Was that all blasting or blasting and cruising?

When I go back on I am going to be pretty much blasting for 8 months, I might take a month off inbetween bulking and cutting though.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Cycle changes as fortune has favored me lately new cycles will be:

Blast 15 weeks.

200mg Test

200mg Mast

750mg Tren

Cruise 250mg 10 weeks.

Blast 15 weeks

250mg Test

1g Deca.

Cruise 10 weeks 250mg Test.

Blast.

15 weeks.

250mg Test

1g EQ

800mg Tren.

cruise 10 weeks test.

Blast.

2g Test.

Cruise 250mg test 10 weeks.

Hackskii PCT power pct 12 weeks.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

cas said:


> Was that all blasting or blasting and cruising?
> 
> When I go back on I am going to be pretty much blasting for 8 months, I might take a month off inbetween bulking and cutting though.


Mix & match lol sometimes i blasted & cruised sometimes i just blasted & changed compounds mate


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Hey Marc

How are you doing big fella? Did you have a great Christmas?

Paul


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

MuscleM8 said:


> Hey Marc
> 
> How are you doing big fella? Did you have a great Christmas?
> 
> Paul


Pretty decent Paul  Got a new rice cooker some cash & new cloths  And all in all a pretty nice relaxing Christmas good food & i was santa for the neighborhood kids again this year as i always am 

How was yours ?


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Hope your still keeping this journal up to date?? :whistling:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Yumms said:


> Hope your still keeping this journal up to date?? :whistling:


Will be updating it pretty soon


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Got my Apollo 450 ES today so exited !


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Small update i now weigh 87 Kg in the morning so in about 7 weeks i have gone from oh 76 kg to 87kg ? Good Bulk ? I am happy with it so far.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

For now this is all i will post of pics i look Sh!t from the front atm imo.

Iknow aint what it use to be but will get there in time i hope.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Looking well mate, great work in the bulk so far :beer:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Looking well mate, great work in the bulk so far :beer:


Will get things done even better this time its a long road iknow that but i am gonna see it through.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> Will get things done even better this time its a long road iknow that but i am gonna see it through.


Good man! You was flying last time, keep at it mate


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Good man! You was flying last time, keep at it mate


I might include GH for a year also see how that works out idk yet but will see as time goes by. Will start posting training days from tomorrow


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> I might include GH for a year also see how that works out idk yet but will see as time goes by. Will start posting training days from tomorrow


Do a GH blast!!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Do a GH blast!!


NEVER done a GH blast before how does that work ?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> NEVER done a GH blast before how does that work ?


I haven't either, would love to. But that shít ain't cheap!!

It would be high dose GH and slin for x numbers of days.

You'd need to have a little dabble with GH to see your tolerance I suppose. You wouldn't want to jump

In at 20iu and have terrible sides lol


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> I haven't either, would love to. But that shít ain't cheap!!
> 
> It would be high dose GH and slin for x numbers of days.
> 
> ...


Need to read about this & see what would constitute a relatively safe & moderate blast.


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Your back is looking awesome...


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Yumms said:


> Your back is looking awesome...


Not seen anything yet  just wait & see


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

WOW i have become weak but the strength is slowly returning & i am building muscle much slower but keeping leaner now more then other times i have bulked i still have SOME fat gain but nothing compared to before. A example of a session now is what i trained with on saturday.

Leg day went like this on saturday:

squats 3 warmup sets , 40, 60, 80kg

Main sets 2 sets 90kg x5 reps , 3 sets 100kg x 5 reps each set.

Stiff legged deads 4 sets 40kg x10 X 2 sets, 60kg 12 reps x 2 sets.

Leg curls (slow negatives) x 5 sets x 10-15 reps.


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Do a GH blast!!


Whats the difference between a GH Blast and just doing GH lol...stupid question but from what I knew, or thought...GH effects were only from a prolonged period of time.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Juic3Up said:


> Whats the difference between a GH Blast and just doing GH lol...stupid question but from what I knew, or thought...GH effects were only from a prolonged period of time.


It's an old school approach, but tbh reading what today's BB'ers say it's not beneficial.

So the normal lose dose over a longer period yields the same results iirc.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> It's an old school approach, but tbh reading what today's BB'ers say it's not beneficial.
> 
> So the normal lose dose over a longer period yields the same results iirc.


I just ordered myself some more gear this evening:

3x WC Deca 250

1x WC test 250

So the next blast will hopefully be :

15 weeks

250mg Test E

800mg Deca


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> I just ordered myself some more gear this evening:
> 
> 3x WC Deca 250
> 
> ...


Let me know how you get on with the pip. I am using WC npp atm and although the pip isnt overly painful. It is stopping me from injecting so often


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

cas said:


> Let me know how you get on with the pip. I am using WC npp atm and although the pip isnt overly painful. It is stopping me from injecting so often


I have used WC sust & deca before & they were VERY pip free it smelled like bacon but it was pip free :lol: But anyhow i think the deca will be as pip free as it was way back & test E should never carry alot of pip.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> I just ordered myself some more gear this evening:
> 
> 3x WC Deca 250
> 
> ...


Haha you bloody junkie! But I do love your AAS addiction :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

cas said:


> Let me know how you get on with the pip. I am using WC npp atm and although the pip isnt overly painful. It is stopping me from injecting so often


Mate the TrenOxyProp I had was horrible pip lol

Mixed with EO and it still packed a punch, stopped it PMSL


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Haha you bloody junkie! But I do love your AAS addiction :lol:


I still have 6-7 weeks of BSI Tren Test left & thats 2 bottles & iv got a bottle of test E for cruise & 3 bottles of Apollo 450 ES ,2 bottles of Tren E 250 , & iv got 3 20ml decas & a 20 ml vial of Test on the way.

In about 2 months i am buying myself 3 x WC EQuitren 800 & 3x WC Test 500.

Addicted ??? NNNnnnoooooooo........


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Mate the TrenOxyProp I had was horrible pip lol
> 
> Mixed with EO and it still packed a punch, stopped it PMSL


That stuff just sounds like PIP in a bottle


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> That stuff just sounds like PIP in a bottle


It is!! :lol:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

going for main sets of 5x5 today plus 3 sets of warmups on each core movement.

I have back & biceps today.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Not what it use to be but not as fat as i usually get on a bulk


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

At abit of a crossroads when i get my deca or IF lol.

Should i run just 500mg Deca with 250mg Test this time ? And then Run Tren at 750mg with 200mg Test 200mg mast & 250mg Deca ? OR! ?

Run 800mg Deca , 250mg Test & THEN run 200mg Test , 200mg Mast & 750mg tren after ?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)




----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Hey Marc

How are your relocation plans coming along buddy?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

musclemate said:


> Hey Marc
> 
> How are your relocation plans coming along buddy?


Not well at all mate I am wondering if I am gonna make it a 5 year plan, work here save up & buy a wee apartment in the UK. Plus some funds to live off until I find work at that time. ****s going sideways here too but my training & dieting will not waver. Keeping strong & mind clear putting together a plan.


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> Not well at all mate I am wondering if I am gonna make it a 5 year plan, work here save up & buy a wee apartment in the UK. Plus some funds to live off until I find work at that time. ****s going sideways here too but my training & dieting will not waver. Keeping strong & mind clear putting together a plan.


Keep your eye on the goal matey... Don't falter... Don't get depressed about it either.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

musclemate said:


> Keep your eye on the goal matey... Don't falter... Don't get depressed about it either.


Oh i wont i am staying as strong as ever before.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

There's that cross again! Start at my mid lower back follow the spine. Then you see between my shoulder blades & more up.  my muscles make the shape of a cross.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

to hell with it ! I am running 1G of deca complain as much as you want peeps but i am doing it.

I have 3 lovely 20ml Deca bottles on the way & a 20ml vial of Test E and i intend to use it to its fullest !

I cant deny myself anymore i maybe a stupid bugger but i love my high dosages some love crack cocain i love gear.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

My diet right now is alot different to what i originally wrote i`v been eating the following the last 6 weeks.

Meal1. 2 scoops Whey GS, 100grams oats, 50ml olive oil or sunseed oil.

Meal2. a big handful of salad, 150 grams white rice, 2 cans of tuna (178grams a can) as of 3 weeks ago needed to up it from 1 to 2 cans , 1 egg.

meal3. handful 50 grams broccoli, 150 grams white rice half a tin of chicken spam meat, 2 eggs.

meal4. 60 grams brown rice , 25 grams broccoli , 200 grams if chicken fillet.

meal5. same as meal 4.

shake before bed with 2 scoops whey GS & 60 grams oats.


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> My diet right now is alot different to what i originally wrote i`v been eating the following the last 6 weeks.
> 
> Meal1. 2 scoops Whey GS, 100grams oats, 50ml olive oil or sunseed oil.
> 
> ...


Marc, Between which meals are you training?


----------



## Panda909 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sorry to hear about things, as said stick to your guns and smash it buddy!


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

I can't believe the amount of gear you use and how you look.......something is wrong.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

GolfDelta said:


> I can't believe the amount of gear you use and how you look.......something is wrong.


I let everything go for nearly a year fell into a deep depresjon & got a stomach ultser. Couldnt eat more then oh 2 meals a day. That maybe it dont you think? Iv just started back again.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

infernal0988 said:


> I let everything go for nearly a year fell into a deep depresjon & got a stomach ultser. Couldnt eat more then oh 2 meals a day. That maybe it dont you think? Iv just started back again.


Well don't you think that after suffering depression and a stomach ulcer you'd maybe better using low doses rather than smashing in a gram of deca?Did you not say deca gave you mental issues in the past?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

musclemate said:


> Marc, Between which meals are you training?


After meal 3 & i usually eat a banana also right before?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

GolfDelta said:


> Well don't you think that after suffering depression and a stomach ulcer you'd maybe better using low doses rather than smashing in a gram of deca?Did you not say deca gave you mental issues in the past?


Not started it yet & i think my mental cock up was also due to the insane amount of medication I was on. Btw dropping the deca dosage


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Kept it simple today squats atg 6 sets 40kgx20, 60kgx15, 80kgx10 100kgx8 110kgx7 120kgx5 .

Dumbell stifflegged deads 20kg each hand x 3 sets x 15 reps each set.

Seated legg extensions 5 sets x 20 reps each light 37 kg slow negatives


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

GolfDelta said:


> Well don't you think that after suffering depression and a stomach ulcer you'd maybe better using low doses rather than smashing in a gram of deca?Did you not say deca gave you mental issues in the past?


Sorry mate but that post really got to me it really for some reason ****ed me right off. If it helps in ANYWAY this is how i looked prior to the termoil that was 2013.



This was a leanish bulk & prior to that when i cut i looked like this.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

infernal0988 said:


> Sorry mate but that post really got to me it really for some reason ****ed me right off. If it helps in ANYWAY this is how i looked prior to the termoil that was 2013.
> 
> View attachment 143901
> 
> ...


Why you've felt the need to show me how you used to look is beyond me?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

GolfDelta said:


> Why you've felt the need to show me how you used to look is beyond me?


Cause it ****es me off when people drop comments without knowing the reason behind how i currently look. Iv been back for 2 months & even on the internet i think i deserve alittle bit of respect from other members. When i clearly show the same respect back.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

infernal0988 said:


> Cause it ****es me off when people drop comments without knowing the reason behind how i currently look. Iv been back for 2 months & even on the internet i think i deserve alittle bit of respect from other members. When i clearly show the same respect back.


Think you need to chill out,if you post pictures of yourself in poor shape and all you bang on about us taking high doses of gear then you need to suck it up lol.Never encountered anyone who changes their mind about goals/gear use as much as you do.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

GolfDelta said:


> Think you need to chill out,if you post pictures of yourself in poor shape and all you bang on about us taking high doses of gear then you need to suck it up lol.Never encountered anyone who changes their mind about goals/gear use as much as you do.


Sorry man my bad aswell i am so damn angry tonight loads a crap happening. But anyway as if said i`v just gotten back in the gym just gone back on gear & would be nice to be cut abit of slack. Its more of a progress picture so i can see on my journal how i progress.

& i`m not on that much gear right now iv halved my dosage of my original Tren/test plan so really i am not on that much gear atm. THAT comes later when i actually get back into shape.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

I FINALLY got a plan for returning to the UK i am going to take the route of higher education within ships mechanical engineering. First off i am taking a extra year of maths , English , Norwegian , science & history to get further qualified & eventually go to something called higher technical college. Its somewhere between University & college & then go on to university & go into advanced mechanical learning & ship design. AS well as taking a year of ICT(information & communicational technology).

I have already applied today i want more out of life then what i got.

Anyway after doing all of this i will be trying to land a job as a naval design engineer.


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> I FINALLY got a plan for returning to the UK i am going to take the route of higher education within ships mechanical engineering. First off i am taking a extra year of maths , English , Norwegian , science & history to get further qualified & eventually go to something called higher technical college. Its somewhere between University & college & then go on to university & go into advanced mechanical learning & ship design. AS well as taking a year of ICT(information & communicational technology).
> 
> I have already applied today i want more out of life then what i got.
> 
> Anyway after doing all of this i will be trying to land a job as a naval design engineer.


Over what period of time is that mate? Are you considering the cost of living while in further education etc? Do you have to pay for further education?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

musclemate said:


> Over what period of time is that mate? Are you considering the cost of living while in further education etc? Do you have to pay for further education?


Around 5 years mate & i have considered everything into the equation.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Safe to say the gear is working yep yep yep just call me mister spotty.


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

You on the Orbis test and tren at the minute mate?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

aesthetics4ever said:


> You on the Orbis test and tren at the minute mate?


Bsi actually its OKEY gear far from the best iv tried but i does the job.


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

BSI is just OK? It though BSI test was okay but was on drop at same time so not sure.

Have you tried Orbis? Saw your post on another thread.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

aesthetics4ever said:


> BSI is just OK? It though BSI test was okay but was on drop at same time so not sure.
> 
> Have you tried Orbis? Saw your post on another thread.


I am doing Trentest 500 blend right now going to order some orbis in the futore to try it out.


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> Safe to say the gear is working yep yep yep just call me mister spotty.
> 
> View attachment 144020


More like Braille matey. I'm quite lucky when I'm on. I just get literally one or two spots and that's it. Is just because you are doing a large dose or do you always break out like that?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

musclemate said:


> More like Braille matey. I'm quite lucky when I'm on. I just get literally one or two spots and that's it. Is just because you are doing a large dose or do you always break out like that?


If i run test at over even 300 mg my back gets like this 200-250 seems to be the sweet spot, along with high anabolics like deca or Tren and its alright & spots are less & generally less sides all around.


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Do they clear up post cycle without scarring?

Use sunbeds etc to help out?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

musclemate said:


> Do they clear up post cycle without scarring?
> 
> Use sunbeds etc to help out?


Some scaring but not much i usually just try & take a shower twice a day now a days i dont shower as much as i do usually. sunbeds not a option when i live where i am idk about a sunbed place around here.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Wondering STRONGLY about doing pct this time around & wait 2 months before the next cycle, maybe work even more on the way I train & nutrition and dieting then ever before. People were right last year I focused my training to much around gear. & that needs to change.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Morning is here time to eat my first meal of the day... Morning everyone


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

infernal0988 said:


> Morning is here time to eat my first meal of the day... Morning everyone


Morning


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> Morning is here time to eat my first meal of the day... Morning everyone


Good morning old chap


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Morning is here time to eat my first meal of the day... Morning everyone


----------



## mjeh87 (Jun 20, 2012)

Will start following this mate, don't worry what others think, do what you think is right :thumbup1: no sure about doing a pct just to go on again 2 months later? Just keep to a low cruise dose if you were thinking of that? Then jump back on everything else when your ready?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

mjeh87 said:


> Will start following this mate, don't worry what others think, do what you think is right :thumbup1: no sure about doing a pct just to go on again 2 months later? Just keep to a low cruise dose if you were thinking of that? Then jump back on everything else when your ready?


Was just a idea not gonna actually jump off are you mad ?  My plan is this if my deca & test makes it through customs i will do that straight after i finish the cycle i`m on, if i have to order again i will just cruise & then do Test, Tren,mast i have laying around here.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Going to start my week with legs today didnt go to the gym yesterday as i couldn`t sleep until halv past seven in the morning. Guess Tren sides effect me too this time around.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Me & a mate after a good training session


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

I Always look sh!t on a bulk! But here it goes...


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> I Always look sh!t on a bulk! But here it goes...
> View attachment 144350


Everyone looks sh1t on a bulk lol


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

My mate picked up my gear & his today the 3 vials of deca & the test E 250 are mine


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

So now my stock is currently:

3x WC deca 250mg 20ml

1 x WC test E 250 20ml

1x BSI Test E 250 10ml

2x BSI Tren E 250 10ml

3x Apollo 450 ES 250mg tren / 100mg Test / 100mg Mast.

1xTrentest500 10 ml 3 weeks left of it or so.


----------



## boutye911 (Feb 10, 2013)

Subbed and IN.

Personally i think you look pretty damm good in most of your pics mate. Good thick back. Well done!!!


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> So now my stock is currently:
> 
> 3x WC deca 250mg 20ml
> 
> ...


Should last a fortnight lol


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

cas said:


> Should last a fortnight lol


 gonna order more mate ordering EQ 500mg 3 of those & more masteron & more test , well more everything really so i wont have to buy for a very long time.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Just hurry up and pin that deca and tell me if it has any pip lol


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

cas said:


> Just hurry up and pin that deca and tell me if it has any pip lol


Thats in about 2-3 weeks as i want my deca to overlap with my Tren so that i dont end up flat while waiting for the deca to take effect.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> Thats in about 2-3 weeks as i want my deca to overlap with my Tren so that i dont end up flat while waiting for the deca to take effect.


Damn I just as well order and find out for myself lol


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

cas said:


> Damn I just as well order and find out for myself lol


I bet its smooth & nice mate was that last time i used WC granted along time ago but you can see its working just great for others on the forum


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Legs today ! Gonna be some sweeeeeeet attg squats going on !


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Workout today kept it nice & tight:

Squats ass to the grass as always

5 warm up sets alot of reps 15-25 the bar, 40kg, 60kg, 70 kg, 80kg

Main sets 100kg x 8 , 110kg x 5 , 120kg x 5, 130kg x 5.

Stifflegged deads (light but high rep & squeeze) 40kg X5 sets x 15-20 reps.

seated leg curls 45kg times as many reps as i could do for 3 sets didnt count reps just stopped when i couldnt take the pain anymore.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

370 grams tuna, 150 grams pasta, good portion of letuce & 1/3 of a can of sweet corn, 2 eggs One eaten already & some tuna lol.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

gaining well believe it or not i am not as watery & fat as i usually get current weight 88kg.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Yeahhhhh so i sort of dropped the Tren & shot up 750mg Deca & 250mg Test this morning...


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Lower Chest & Triceps today:

Chest.

Barbell flat Bench press: 3 warmup sets: just bar 30 reps , 70kg 15 reps, 90kg 12 reps.

work sets: 110 Kg 3 sets 8 reps each set.

Flat Dumbell bench press: 3 work sets 30kg dumbells 9-10 reps each set.

Cable press with focus on lower chest: 27kg each side 2 sets 12 reps, 20kg each side 1 set 20 reps, 20kg each side reps until failure.

Triceps. Sitting french press: 27kg 8-12 reps each set

Behind neck dumbell Presses: 27 kg 8-10 reps , 25kg 10 reps.

barbell small press: 40kg 10 reps 2 sets third set until failure.

Cable rope push downs: 27kg x 12-15 reps 3 sets last set until absolute failure.


----------



## boutye911 (Feb 10, 2013)

infernal0988 said:


> Yeahhhhh so i sort of dropped the Tren & shot up 750mg Deca & 250mg Test this morning...


Interested to see how this turns out mate. Good dose of each.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

boutye911 said:


> Interested to see how this turns out mate. Good dose of each.


I hope so mate this is actually the most Deca I have ever done, so I am pretty exited myself mate. I figured I would keep 250mg test just for normal functionality & libido.

The trentest from bsi was sh!t tbh sure it did what tren does to a certain degree, but the stuff had to be massively underdosed. So hello wildcat


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Back session today BOOOOOOMMMM


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

infernal0988 said:


> gaining well believe it or not i am not as watery & fat as i usually get current weight 88kg.
> 
> View attachment 144446


nice foot spa


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

ewen said:


> nice foot spa


I love it got it for Xmas 2012 best thing ever


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

infernal0988 said:


> I love it got it for Xmas 2012 best thing ever


fill it full of warm test :lol:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

ewen said:


> fill it full of warm test :lol:


 :lol: MTren aromatherapy :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

infernal0988 said:


> :lol: MTren aromatherapy :lol:


sounds better than jasmin lol


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

ewen said:


> sounds better than jasmin lol


Actually i use pine cone aroma  Seriously though it does wonders for blood circulation & mine is really bad specially my feet & hands


----------



## boutye911 (Feb 10, 2013)

infernal0988 said:


> I hope so mate this is actually the most Deca I have ever done, so I am pretty exited myself mate. I figured I would keep 250mg test just for normal functionality & libido.
> 
> The trentest from bsi was sh!t tbh sure it did what tren does to a certain degree, but the stuff had to be massively underdosed. So hello wildcat


Its a heafty dose of deca but should see good results. Test dose is good also. Havent seen many people run a cycle like this so am excited myself mate.

havent used wildcat. Was offered some recently is it any good?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

boutye911 said:


> Its a heafty dose of deca but should see good results. Test dose is good also. Havent seen many people run a cycle like this so am excited myself mate.
> 
> havent used wildcat. Was offered some recently is it any good?


I was originally going to run 1g of deca but i thought since i have only ran 300mg before it was safer to test the waters with about over double that dosage. Wildcat have always been good IMO there is a reason why they are the longest standing lab available along side ROHM.

Best UGL in my opinion.


----------



## boutye911 (Feb 10, 2013)

infernal0988 said:


> I was originally going to run 1g of deca but i thought since i have only ran 300mg before it was safer to test the waters with about over double that dosage. Wildcat have always been good IMO there is a reason why they are the longest standing lab available along side ROHM.
> 
> Best UGL in my opinion.


Maybe try some in my next cycle.

yea thats plenty of deca mate. 3:1 ratio of deca/tren sounds good lets just hope it is.

You training back today?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

boutye911 said:


> Maybe try some in my next cycle.
> 
> yea thats plenty of deca mate. 3:1 ratio of deca/tren sounds good lets just hope it is.
> 
> You training back today?


Was going to but i realize since i have to skip some biceps & delt days i can train tomorrow & friday give myself a rest day. I had a pretty hefty chest & triceps session i am still feeling it.

Lets hope the deca takes a shorter time to kick in some & get that magic healing going on 

But seriously though if you want to grow then it makes sense to keep your body highly anabolic right ? So why use more test when deca & tren have a higher anabolic ratio ? Makes no sense to me what so ever sure testosterone is more like our own natural hormones easier to recover from etc. But if your serious about growing higher anabolics is the way to go i am certain of it.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Had an amazing workout today proper effective training back & biceps feel tight as hell DAMN this was good day to be me


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

My current state just after pure mass when i bulk think i am just gonna do it old school & just cut when its time to cut, enough of this keeping lean bollox.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

ITS SQUAT DAY TODAY ! Legs are gonna get pounded like ground beef.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

infernal0988 said:


> My current state just after pure mass when i bulk think i am just gonna do it old school & just cut when its time to cut, enough of this *keeping lean bollox*.
> 
> View attachment 144812


good man...stay lean... stay small,just diet for a show:thumb:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

mal said:


> good man...stay lean... stay small,just diet for a show:thumb:


Damn straight thats the goal & this time i will get there for sure goal is 100-112kg then diet down to around 85 kg. That trying to keep lean bollox it only worked once i had attained a certain amount of mass by old school bulk. THEN i had something to build the foundations on.


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Looking good in the photos :thumb:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

@cas

Deca is in if you didn't know :thumb:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> My current state just after pure mass when i bulk think i am just gonna do it old school & just cut when its time to cut, enough of this keeping lean bollox.
> 
> View attachment 144812


Looking awsome mate


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> @cas
> 
> Deca is in if you didn't know :thumb:


Yeah, thanks man. I have jabbed it myself now, nice and painless and I can pin using an orange, what a beauty! My bedroom stinks of the stuff though lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

cas said:


> Yeah, thanks man. I have jabbed it myself now, nice and painless and I can pin using an orange, what a beauty! My bedroom stinks of the stuff though lol


Haha! Blooming stinks lol

Left an empty vial in my gym bag for a day or so.... Still stinks of it now PMSL


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Haha! Blooming stinks lol
> 
> Left an empty vial in my gym bag for a day or so.... Still stinks of it now PMSL


I came downstairs after jabbing and my mrs could smell it on me lol I just hope others don't notice.

Hopefully its good stuff


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

cas said:


> I came downstairs after jabbing and my mrs could smell it on me lol I just hope others don't notice.
> 
> Hopefully its good stuff


STILL smells like bacon


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Yumms said:


> Looking good in the photos :thumb:


Thanks hunn & wow what a transformation you have done yourself !


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Looking awsome mate


Not as good as i have looked before though :/ But will just bulk & deal with it now & surpass previous form by a mile when its time to cut


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

cas said:


> Yeah, thanks man. I have jabbed it myself now, nice and painless and I can pin using an orange, what a beauty! My bedroom stinks of the stuff though lol


Its like water isnt it ?! Its sooooo easy to inject......


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> STILL smells like bacon


It does lol, I have some dbol, and that tastes the same



infernal0988 said:


> Its like water isnt it ?! Its sooooo easy to inject......


Its bloody beautifully thin, I love it


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

cas said:


> I came downstairs after jabbing and my mrs could smell it on me lol I just hope others don't notice.
> 
> Hopefully its good stuff


Haha, I always think that "can they smell that?"

Usually just the taste in my mouth tbh.

But on Apollo now so no smells of bacon


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> Thanks hunn & wow what a transformation you have done yourself !


Getting there,


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Yumms said:


> Getting there,


I am willing to bet you are in your first contest within this years @Yumms


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> I am willing to bet you are in your first contest within this years @Yumms


I haven't even been training a year... i'm not sure I will but I will def try!!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Yumms said:


> I haven't even been training a year... i'm not sure I will but I will def try!!


Your doing better then alot of the guys on here infact you got more muscle then some on here. I think you should go for it & really hit it hard


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> Your doing better then alot of the guys on here infact you got more muscle then some on here. I think you should go for it & really hit it hard


agreed


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Thinking of buying some gh in march hygetropins & run 3 - 5 iu eod for the whole of 2014. Gh will really help lean me out when its time for a comp. So its more for that effect I will be using it.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

biglbs said:


> agreed


X2 girl done good


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> Thinking of buying some gh in march hygetropins & run 3 - 5 iu eod for the whole of 2014. Gh will really help lean me out when its time for a comp. So its more for that effect I will be using it.


Sounds like a plan mate :beer:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Despite some setbacks my bulk is going my way 89kg atm on the scale this morning, will weight again to make sure tomorrow morning.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> Despite some setbacks my bulk is going my way 89kg atm on the scale this morning, will weight again to make sure tomorrow morning.
> 
> View attachment 145041


We are due a shift in the gravity spectrum,weighing not advised until after 3 pm Uk time buddy//

Ps read your comments in the other journo regarding my support in harder times,,,no worries mate,your a gooden:thumb:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

biglbs said:


> We are due a shift in the gravity spectrum,weighing not advised until after 3 pm Uk time buddy//
> 
> Ps read your comments in the other journo regarding my support in harder times,,,no worries mate,your a gooden:thumb:


I just read em & you know like iv always said your support has always been invaluable to me mate  <3


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

This is nuts i haven`t gained like this in ALONG time i am now 90,6kg weighing in both 3 at night & 8 in the morning, worst part is the deca isnt even in full swing until week 6,7.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> This is nuts i haven`t gained like this in ALONG time i am now 90,6kg weighing in both 3 at night & 8 in the morning, worst part is the deca isnt even in full swing until week 6,7.


Good work mate :beer:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

My juice stash atm


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Will be ordering some more when i can afford it abit skint with loads a bills atm. But i am going to stock up on Lots of deca , Tren , mast , test & EQ. And maybe some orals for the first time in a long time Dbol,Tbol, winny.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> Will be ordering some more when i can afford it abit skint with loads a bills atm. But i am going to stock up on Lots of deca , Tren , mast , test & EQ. And maybe some orals for the first time in a long time Dbol,Tbol, winny.


What Apollo have you got mate?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> What Apollo have you got mate?


Got the Apollo 450 ES gonna run 2ml of that with 1ml of the Bsi Tren E 250 when i am going to cut.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Next shot of WC Deca & test E tomorrow the deca is by far the best i have tried so far it even beats Fusion the lab i loved so much. i am into week 3 tomorrow even now i feel fuller , tighter, harder & mood is brilliant.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)




----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

A lot of water retention there bud!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

GolfDelta said:


> A lot of water retention there bud!


yeah iknow not really fussed with it when i am on a bulk  I can eat as clean as i want & stay away from salt but i still get that kinda water retention sadly :/ That deca really bloats me like a beached whale & at 750mg its showing.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

infernal0988 said:


> yeah iknow not really fussed with it when i am on a bulk  I can eat as clean as i want & stay away from salt but i still get that kinda water retention sadly :/ That deca really bloats me like a beached whale & at 750mg its showing.


But how clean are you really eating?lol deca brings my veins out like crazy!

Legs looking good though mate!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

C.Hill said:


> But how clean are you really eating?lol deca brings my veins out like crazy!
> 
> Legs looking good though mate!


Do you rate deca mate?

I'm going to give NPP a crack on next blast.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Do you rate deca mate?
> 
> I'm going to give NPP a crack on next blast.


Yes mate loved it. Got my leanest ever on that compound!

I'm currently 5 weeks into npp now and enjoying it, haven't been consistent with jabs for the last week though :/ been 4 days since last 150mg lol


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> But how clean are you really eating?lol deca brings my veins out like crazy!
> 
> Legs looking good though mate!


Pretty clean will post my diet later i also use sodium reduced salt if i have any salting on my food. idk i just react this way to deca mate.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

C.Hill said:


> Yes mate loved it. Got my leanest ever on that compound!
> 
> I'm currently 5 weeks into npp now and enjoying it, haven't been consistent with jabs for the last week though :/ been 4 days since last 150mg lol


I thought you was on tren at the moment lol.

Tut tut tut, get those jabs done!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

third shot this morning & i cant wait until it really kicks in hard  I will try some adex again this time to manage some of the bloat but it doesnt really bother me tbh.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> View attachment 145211
> View attachment 145212


You are the most out of shape i have seen you,but and it is a big but,holding more mass than ever!Old school bulk is at it mate....


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

biglbs said:


> You are the most out of shape i have seen you,but and it is a big but,holding more mass than ever!Old school bulk is at it mate....


Thanks mate the mass i put on i hope will yield a much better result when its time to cut.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Legs today good to start the week with legs


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> Legs today good to start the week with legs


I did the same!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

biglbs said:


> I did the same!


Had a really good squat session strength is coming back slowly now:

Pre-exhaustion sets : 5x sets of legs extensions , 5x sets of leg curls 36 kg light but high rep & slow 15-18 reps.

seated leg curls same drill as the extension

Squats: 70kg x 5, 90kg x 5, 100kg x 5, 120kg x 5, 120kg x 5, 90kg x 5, 60kg x 10.

legs DONE fast but effective training.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

WELL THATS JUST GREAT into my third week & i cant get a hardon maybe a semi hardon, so i injected half a ml of test E (125mg more) To see if that helps of not well then its down with the deca dosage & add some masteron.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

infernal0988 said:


> WELL THATS JUST GREAT into my third week & i cant get a hardon maybe a semi hardon, so i injected half a ml of test E (125mg more) To see if that helps of not well then its down with the deca dosage & add some masteron.


750mg deca with 250mg would have that effect? Lol your asking to go floppy!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> WELL THATS JUST GREAT into my third week & i cant get a hardon maybe a semi hardon, so i injected half a ml of test E (125mg more) To see if that helps of not well then its down with the deca dosage & add some masteron.


PMSL

Deca Dick :beer:

Viagra and Cialis :lol:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> 750mg deca with 250mg would have that effect? Lol your asking to go floppy!


You think i should go down to 500mg Deca ?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

infernal0988 said:


> You think i should go down to 500mg Deca ?


I think you should up the fúcking test lol.

Silly idea IMO.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> PMSL
> 
> Deca Dick :beer:
> 
> Viagra and Cialis :lol:


Gonna see how it goes if i up the test or down the deca abit first


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> I think you should up the fúcking test lol.
> 
> Silly idea IMO.


Next order vial o test then


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> Gonna see how it goes if i up the test or down the deca abit first


Do a week of prop if you have some, along with the test e


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

What made you decide to run deca 3 times higher than test anyway? Asking for trouble?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Do a week of prop if you have some, along with the test e


Just shot up 125mg extra test E now see if that works if not i can try upping it with 125mg more.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> What made you decide to run deca 3 times higher than test anyway? Asking for trouble?


High anabolics low test makes sense use the most massbuilding anabolic compound to achieve better results , & deca is a better massbuilder so i thought why not ?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

infernal0988 said:


> High anabolics low test makes sense use the most massbuilding anabolic compound to achieve better results , & deca is a better massbuilder so i thought why not ?


Nah that makes no sense to me at all lol I just know for a fact running deca higher than test will shut my corey down.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> Nah that makes no sense to me at all lol I just know for a fact running deca higher than test will shut my corey down.


mmmmm well then more test it is. But to my experiment Tren higher then test built more mass on me & gave better results so i thought, deca is a amazing mass builder lets see what it can do as the main drug ?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

infernal0988 said:


> mmmmm well then more test it is.


Good luck mate hope it sorts itself out!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> Good luck mate hope it sorts itself out!


Shouldnt be a problem as soon as the Deca is out of my system then its back on.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Had a good chest & triceps session yesterday : will fill out the details as soon as I get out from work.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Flatbench: 60kg warmup 15 reps, 80kg 12 reps, 100kg 10 reps, 110 kg 8 reps.

Dumbell flat benchpress: 30kg dumbells 10 reps x 3 sets

Cable flies from (cables from floor & up) : 4 sets 27 kg on each side reps until failure.

Triceps.

small presses: bar 30 reps, 30kg 25 reps, 40kg 15 reps.

French press : 37kg didnt count reps 3 sets.

cablepush outs: 57kg until failure 4 sets.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Really impressed with the wildcat deca never put on mass this fast before the drug has hit peak levels , its the end of week 3 & week 4 is about to start just WOW.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> Nah that makes no sense to me at all lol I just know for a fact running deca higher than test will shut my corey down.


Corey? I have never heard a non traveler use that word before lol

There deca is pretty decent ain't it, but it has bloated me like crazy. ..its like I have a football in my belly


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> WELL THATS JUST GREAT into my third week & i cant get a hardon maybe a semi hardon, so i injected half a ml of test E (125mg more) To see if that helps of not well then its down with the deca dosage & add some masteron.


Unlucky. I'm on deca and dbol with no test what so ever and I'm still getting rock ons every morning


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

cas said:


> Unlucky. I'm on deca and dbol with no test what so ever and I'm still getting rock ons every morning


When was your last jab of test.... This won't end well :lol:


----------



## polishmate (Aug 15, 2013)

any recent pics from you mate? you must be a massive tank running that high doses


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> When was your last jab of test.... This won't end well :lol:


November the 20th I think. Libido will probably drop like a stone as soon as I drop the dbol though, just added in letro (damn dbol gave me gyno)


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

polishmate said:


> any recent pics from you mate? you must be a massive tank running that high doses


What me ? Hehe well will try uploading some today just starting my 4th week tomorrow actually


----------



## polishmate (Aug 15, 2013)

Subbed


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Mind this is after 3 weeks on starting my 4th week tomorrow.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

polishmate said:


> Subbed


Thanks i uploaded some pics from yesterday


----------



## polishmate (Aug 15, 2013)

Strong back and biceps mate. Keep it up


----------



## Panda909 (Mar 29, 2012)

Filling out well big guy, good back thickness and width


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Stevie909 said:


> Filling out well big guy, good back thickness and width


Just you wait until it really kicks off & i get back into my old shape but BETTER !


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

cas said:


> November the 20th I think. Libido will probably drop like a stone as soon as I drop the dbol though, just added in letro (damn dbol gave me gyno)


At least bang some Proviron in lol


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> At least bang some Proviron in lol


Not just yet, I will add some in if it becomes a problem. I have a fair few vials of test here too, just incase....


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

cas said:


> Not just yet, I will add some in if it becomes a problem. I have a fair few vials of test here too, just incase....


How much deca you on then?


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> How much deca you on then?


1g bud


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

cas said:


> 1g bud


Oh lol

Plenty of deca then!!


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Looking hawt.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)




----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


>


Light bulb needed


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Light bulb needs Changed yeah  will fix asap


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> Light bulb needs Changed yeah  will fix asap


Good, then we can see you :lol:


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Do you eat a clean diet mate?You only ever seem to post your steroid use and training but never diet?You look mega bloated,do you feel you are adding a lot of fat on this cycle?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

GolfDelta said:


> Do you eat a clean diet mate?You only ever seem to post your steroid use and training but never diet?You look mega bloated,do you feel you are adding a lot of fat on this cycle?


Will be posting my diet & what i usually eat , i mentioned my diet in the beginning of the journal, its slightly changed but all in all my diet is pretty clean.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

meal1. 100grams of oats, a shake 2 scoops of GS whey, 50ml olive oil mixed with water in a shake.

meal 2. 150 grams of rice, broccolli 50 grams, 400 grams chicken mince or breast added lemon pepper.

meal3. 150 grams of rice, 3 eggs, 150-200grams of salad, half a tin of turkey spam (here its very lean with very little fat & salt)

meal4. 150grams of rice 2 tins of tuna 178 grams in each tin, with sweet corn & salad.

evening shake 2 scoops whey GS & 60 grams of oats.

Sometimes i split meal 1 into 2 meals depends on when i wake up.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

cas said:


> Corey? I have never heard a non traveler use that word before lol
> 
> There deca is pretty decent ain't it, but it has bloated me like crazy. ..its like I have a football in my belly


Haha yeah got pikey mates and that's always just stuck lol

Yeah enjoying it, next cycle will deffo be test and npp again.

Zero bloat for me


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

IKNOW I dont look good on a all out old fashion bulk, never have never will. The payoff will be when I cut.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> IKNOW I dont look good on a all out old fashion bulk, never have never will. The payoff will be when I cut.
> 
> View attachment 145710
> View attachment 145712
> ...


Fat is easy to strip off man, bulk hard


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

cas said:


> Fat is easy to strip off man, bulk hard


ALOT OF WATER aswell & last time i cut it was pretty easy to strip of fat.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)




----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)




----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Looking well developed mate


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

cas said:


> Looking well developed mate


Really thank you mate i cant wait until week 6-7 when the deca REALLY kicks inn. Wondering about extending the cycle another 10 weeks adding Dbol those 10 weeks at 50mg ED.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> Really thank you mate i cant wait until week 6-7 when the deca REALLY kicks inn. Wondering about extending the cycle another 10 weeks adding Dbol those 10 weeks at 50mg ED.


Go for it man


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

maybe I will!


----------

